# my Betta



## altemar (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello all, my name is Angel i just wanted to show you guys my new betta. Unfortunately i lost 2 bettas after 7 months i had them in separate 1Gal bowls unheated filtered tanks. My new betta is living in a 5gal, heated, and planted tank and he seems way happier begging for food every time i get near his tank.. i haven't decided on a name my last two were named sashimi and prince.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

Oh your betta is beautiful and his tank looks great!!!!! Good on you for giving him such a nice home I am sure he will stay nice and healthy with a larger tank and heater.


----------



## altemar (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks veggiegirl, yea he is pretty active and loves to swim all over his tank.


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

He's a beauty.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Pretty fish and tank 

Make sure those bamboo leaves don't touch the water - will die off quickly and foul it up.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

I use bamboo to remove nitrates in my barracks.. but they are in the back channel under the lights. They get incredibly green.


----------

